# Charles Daly



## TLJ (Jul 30, 2016)

I need a locking block for a Charles Daly 20ga. Can anybody help me? Thanks


----------



## jglenn (Jul 31, 2016)

what model


----------



## The black stick of death (Feb 7, 2017)

Good luck it's hard to find anything for my 12


----------

